# Marathon Bunny



## Bluegrass Boy (May 5, 2007)

Went to West Branch the Friday after Thanksgiving. Jumped a rabbit at 10:20 that managed to elude my buddy and I all day. Dogs kept it going until we finally shot it at 3:30 in the afternoon. I never had a rabbit run that long, lots of 2-3 hour chases, but, never a 5 hour chase.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, surprised he didn't hole up!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

It seems like they are going on long runs this year. I have had several long chases there this year

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I hear rabbits die from fright. 5 hours of running through rough country would incapacitate/kill some animals that size. Surprised it's heart didn't just go boom and die!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

ive noticed the rabbits i run on public ground dont really circle alot of times they just run a long long way how many times did it circle?


----------



## Bluegrass Boy (May 5, 2007)

I couldn't tell you how many times it circled, but always altered its course. Every time we tried to cut it off in a more open area it would double back and make a different circle.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Bluegrass Boy said:


> I couldn't tell you how many times it circled, but always altered its course. Every time we tried to cut it off in a more open area it would double back and make a different circle.


We have fairly fast dogs and the rabbits always seem to be way ahead of the dogs there almost have to guess where they are going to turn and come through

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I question if it was the same rabbit all the while. When our dogs bounced the first rabbit we would let it circle once or twice before shooting it. The reason we let it run was to stir up or alarm other rabbits in the area. There were many times that the initial rabbit would hole after a while and the dogs would be on another immediately that had been moved during the chase. Also times when our pack would suddenly split up for the same reason.


----------

